# New THR22 from DirecTV



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone is going to attempt some way to enable MRV in the new TiVo controlled HD DVR from DirecTV? Not Whole Home just MRV between TiVos. Whole home is not useful as it does not copy the program, just streams it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

That all depends on whether or not someone will be able to break the chain of trust and allow the unit to be hacked the same way the old DirecTivos could. This is definitely not the forum for this type of discussion, but I'll bet it will become a hot topic over at DDB. We were able to get MRV working using a SA Tivo image with the older S2 DTivos. IIRC, the HR10-250 HDTivo had the MRV code embedded in the OS so all that was necessary was to enable it.

The only way MRV would work with the new THR22 is if it already has the code embedded or if a standalone image from an S3, Tivo HD, Premiere, or Elite is compatible with it. I'm not sure if the Premiere has been hacked yet and probably not the Elite either. Chances of the THR22 being hacked anytime soon after its release I'd estimate to be slim to none.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

Haven't seen anything yet on DDB.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not sure why you feel that MRV is better than streaming. If you use MRV and copy the file to another DVR/terminal then you've used up twice the recording space that would otherwise be available for other shows to be recorded. The end user won't see any difference between a streamed program and one that's played directly from a remote device. If the THR22 supports streaming then the chances that anyone would want to hack it to enable MRV are highly unlikely. Most people prefer streaming functionality in their Tivos over MRV.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

mr.unnatural said:


> That all depends on whether or not someone will be able to break the chain of trust and allow the unit to be hacked the same way the old DirecTivos could. This is definitely not the forum for this type of discussion, but I'll bet it will become a hot topic over at DDB. We were able to get MRV working using a SA Tivo image with the older S2 DTivos. IIRC, the HR10-250 HDTivo had the MRV code embedded in the OS so all that was necessary was to enable it.
> 
> The only way MRV would work with the new THR22 is if it already has the code embedded or if a standalone image from an S3, Tivo HD, Premiere, or Elite is compatible with it. I'm not sure if the Premiere has been hacked yet and probably not the Elite either. Chances of the THR22 being hacked anytime soon after its release I'd estimate to be slim to none.


The THR22 is a completely different hardware platform (same exact hardware as DirecTV's in house DVRs) so I doubt a stand alone TiVo software image will work on it.


----------

